# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cura Not Seeing entire model

## RussSanders

Hi EveryoneFirst posting on the forum relatively new to printing. I have an issue where my slicer Cura does not see the entire modelI have attached a link to a youtube video of the issue. It seems to just print two circles and ignores the restHopefully its something really simple resolveThanks to all https://youtu.be/WcrnvZFWEoI

----------


## curious aardvark

the stl file would be a lot more use than a video. 
Could simply be that tyhe model uses walls too thin for your printer to print. In which case cura will simply ignore any parts of a model it considers to be unprintable.

----------

